# anybody else own a jack russell x chihuahua?



## xMollymoox (Feb 4, 2013)

hello, my name is Laura and i'm new to this forum  
I own a gorgeous "jack-chi" called Eddie who is only 4 months old. I was just wondering if there was anyone else out there who owns this mix? Also how big do they get as mine is only about 2kg at the moment. I'm not expecting him to grow that big but as he is a crossbreed its hard to judge.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Me  Angel is Chi x JRT, she's very much taken the Chi for looks but definitely has the terrier nature (which I love  )

Angel is 5 pounds 12 ounces and is almost 15 months old so fully grown. Her Mam is a lot bigger (Mam is Chi x JRT) and her Dad is about the same size as Angel (Dad's a Chi)

We need to see photos of Eddie 

This is Angel and her Dad


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Its hard to say how big cross breeds will be. (I have one that has wound up bigger then both the parents!!).
I have a friend who has a Jack x Chi that is about the same size as a large JRT. Unfortunatley they were'nt consistant enough with their training and he is now quite snappy and unpredictable.


----------



## xMollymoox (Feb 4, 2013)

http://i1310.photobucket.com/albums/s648/Laura_Harvey/20130124_203912_zpsd3107f4e.jpg

thats a link to a pic of Eddie  
They are gorgeous lipsthefish! 
I've been really consiststant with his training and I'm always so suprised of how much energy he has. He keeps up with the bigger dogs!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

xMollymoox said:


> http://i1310.photobucket.com/albums/s648/Laura_Harvey/20130124_203912_zpsd3107f4e.jpg
> 
> thats a link to a pic of Eddie
> They are gorgeous lipsthefish!
> I've been really consiststant with his training and I'm always so suprised of how much energy he has. He keeps up with the bigger dogs!


Eddie is gorgeous :001_wub: I hope you stick around so we can see him growing up 

I probably should have said that Angel is the white one in the photo


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Aawww he's a sweetie! My friend has a JRT x Chi. She looks like a tiny Jack Russell. She's a fabulous little dog. Very confident, loving, well behaved.. Just a very happy little girl.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Aawww he's a sweetie! My friend has a JRT x Chi. She looks like a tiny Jack Russell. She's a fabulous little dog. Very confident, loving, well behaved.. Just a very happy little girl.


Totally off topic but is Rufus a French bulldog? I saw my first ever real life one this morning and he was gorgeous, he was a lot bigger than I had imagined they would be, for some reason I was thinking Pug sort of size


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

lipsthefish said:


> Totally off topic but is Rufus a French bulldog? I saw my first ever real life one this morning and he was gorgeous, he was a lot bigger than I had imagined they would be, for some reason I was thinking Pug sort of size


Yes Rufus is a Frenchy, but not your typical looking one. He's gorgeous, but he'd get laughed out the ring at a proper dog show as he's an ugly duckling of a French Bulldog. He's got much longer features than normal. Longer legs, long nose, longer neck. I've wondered if he is full Frenchy at times, but i'm 90% sure he is now. Most French Bulldogs are short and stubby, alot like a pug but slightly bigger. I think Rufus is much better off for having longer everything... he seems to have alot more umph than your average French Bulldog


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

T-Bo is the same cross, he's two and is 10kgs. He's adorable and a right little character.  A wonderful mix IMO.



















Welcome to the forum Laura and Eddie, hope to see lots more of him as he grows.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

What gorgeous doggies


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

xMollymoox said:


> http://i1310.photobucket.com/albums/s648/Laura_Harvey/20130124_203912_zpsd3107f4e.jpg
> 
> thats a link to a pic of Eddie
> They are gorgeous lipsthefish!
> I've been really consiststant with his training and I'm always so suprised of how much energy he has. He keeps up with the bigger dogs!


Aww he is soo cute!!

My Molly is a chi cross yorkie


----------



## xMollymoox (Feb 4, 2013)

So many gorgeous doggies on here  
x


----------



## Mav (Sep 29, 2015)

We are being assessed for a rescue dog adoption of a 2year old jack chi. We are looking for any advice tips on caring for her. We have been advised she is fab at basic commands, house trained and cage trained. So looking for any general advice tips. Or questions we should be asking the rescue centre prior to taking her on. Thanks in advance


----------



## Sandra Christie (Jul 7, 2017)

xMollymoox said:


> hello, my name is Laura and i'm new to this forum
> I own a gorgeous "jack-chi" called Eddie who is only 4 months old. I was just wondering if there was anyone else out there who owns this mix? Also how big do they get as mine is only about 2kg at the moment. I'm not expecting him to grow that big but as he is a crossbreed its hard to judge.


Hello yes I have a jack chi his name is Bowzer he is 3 years old xx


----------



## Sandra Christie (Jul 7, 2017)

This is Bowzer he loves his comforts xx


----------



## Sandra Christie (Jul 7, 2017)

I also have my friends dog he is 12 years old and he is a shizu x







this is sammy xx


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

awwh they're all gorgeous! I'm looking for a little dog and having doing much research found chihuahua's and jack russells both have life spans 18-20 years (sure I've seen a JR older in papers somewhere) so figured this cross might give me a dog with potential for long life span.

I was worried about temperament with JR being terriers and I've heard chi's can be very possessive and snappy (and for most part it would live with me on my own but I'd want to be able to take it with me when I visited family and to work everyday too). I guess I'd have to get one from a puppy so it came to work with me from beginning etc for it to get used to everyone?

Edit: here she is Meg got to 25!

http://home.bt.com/news/odd-news/br...s-and-gluten-free-fish-fingers-11363946653536

Thing I don't get though.... Is Peppa Pig Pasta GF? if not... why feed GF fishfingers but not GF pasta???? ..seems a bit daft considering regular fishfingers would be much cheaper if dog doesn't need gf and if she does why aren;t they giving her GF pasta too??? ..lol ...sorry I'm rambling now ..not enough sleep!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

What gorgeous little JR x Chis 
I have one too and he is 6.5kgs, he reached 10 inches tall and he looks like a large Chihuahua.
















He has a massive personality and is confident and very loving.
As they are cross breeds, you won't really know how big they will be or how much Chi or JR they will have.


----------



## Joanna Maciejczyk (Jul 12, 2017)

Its very hard to judge because as i see the pictures non look the same my uncle had one female i loved her so much he sold her and before as he got homless i took care of her for 9 months i miss her so much she was amzing but as small breeds bark a lot thats her picture i had her for only 9 months because it was not my dog and it was in 2013 shes around 7 now but as i said my uncle sold her and he dont want to tell me where and to take me but he liked her a lot too but hes busy now thats how around she was in soze compared to my head


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Ah! I love JRTs


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

Muttly said:


> What gorgeous little JR x Chis
> I have one too and he is 6.5kgs, he reached 10 inches tall and he looks like a large Chihuahua.
> View attachment 317456
> 
> ...


Now he's about the size I was thinking of, he's lovely!


----------



## Moonicorn (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi all I'm new here..we have a 14 week old jack chi..he's a lovely boy but only one problem is if he's asleep on someone's lap and you try to move him even after waking him up before hand, he tends to growl and bite. Not everytime but more often than not..any tips on this please? Please no bashing for moving or touching him whilst asleep as I know you shouldn't, but sometimes it's needed. He wants to get picked up for a cuddle then decides to have a snooze lol

The smaller pic is the day we got him


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Moonicorn said:


> Hi all I'm new here..we have a 14 week old jack chi..he's a lovely boy but only one problem is if he's asleep on someone's lap and you try to move him even after waking him up before hand, he tends to growl and bite. Not everytime but more often than not..any tips on this please? Please no bashing for moving or touching him whilst asleep as I know you shouldn't, but sometimes it's needed. He wants to get picked up for a cuddle then decides to have a snooze lol
> 
> The smaller pic is the day we got him


He's very cute !
I would suggest you start a thread in training and behaviour as this one is bit out-dated now , it would attract more attention.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Moonicorn (Jul 29, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> He's very cute !
> I would suggest you start a thread in training and behaviour as this one is bit out-dated now , it would attract more attention.
> Welcome to the forum.


OK will do that, thanks for replying


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

I have a particular fondness for this cross because I grew up around one. My nan took one in when I was eight. He was thought to be the same age as me. He was (and still is) my best friend. The dog turned out to be much older than originally thought and will be 18 in a couple of months. 

He's got a heart murmur that is progressively worsening now, and his health is starting to decline but he's still a constantly shedding ball of affection. Love him lots.


----------



## *luvmyphattyboy*7*15*17* (Nov 10, 2017)

xMollymoox said:


> hello, my name is Laura and i'm new to this forum
> I own a gorgeous "jack-chi" called Eddie who is only 4 months old. I was just wondering if there was anyone else out there who owns this mix? Also how big do they get as mine is only about 2kg at the moment. I'm not expecting him to grow that big but as he is a crossbreed its hard to judge.


I have a jack Chi and he will be 4months next week. He weighed 7lbs at 3 months. He is now twice the size and feels like he's gained a few lbs. I googled a bunch of info and most sites say up to 18 lbs. His sister looks like a Chihuahua and he looks o


xMollymoox said:


> hello, my name is Laura and i'm new to this forum
> I own a gorgeous "jack-chi" called Eddie who is only 4 months old. I was just wondering if there was anyone else out there who owns this mix? Also how big do they get as mine is only about 2kg at the moment. I'm not expecting him to grow that big but as he is a crossbreed its hard to judge.


----------



## *luvmyphattyboy*7*15*17* (Nov 10, 2017)

That's my patty boy he is about to be 4months next week. His sister looks like she's only Chihuahua and he only looks like a parson jack Russell. He weighed 7 lbs 3 weeks ago and is now twice the size he was then and has to be at least 10 lbs by now. I'm pretty sure that I read that they will be between 8 to 18 lbs. He is so smart. I taught him sit, hi five with both paws, lay down, roll over and he was kennel trained within the first week I got him. At night I cover his kennel with a sheet and he sleeps all night no crying and never goes potty in the kennel. This was all at age 10 weeks old. He sits before we cross the street as well. He only goes potty on pads not around the house but mostly outside. We are still trying to get the hang of it. He is teething so hes chewing a lot but just his bones and toys. He chases my cat too lol. He gets hyper so I let him run around like a maniac when he gets like that. These dogs are so smart and so much fun. He always steals my socks!


----------

